# my Bagged B3 wagon



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

hey guys, posted up here a few times but now that ive finished my air ride install id like to show it, but i must admit "synclo" did very much inspire me!! after seeing his PVW writeup i always said if i EVER see one for sale id drop everything i have to buy one and bag it! and i did.... 
just a little background on b3's in OZ.... we have none, never came here







this is one of only 4 wagons in the country, mines a 16v auto 
it was all supplied by Andrew @ ORT, he worked out everything for me, inc budget and what i can get! AND sending all to Australia! 
i got 
8v 7 switch system
twin 400c comps
5 gal tank
bomber air bags front n rear
















































and now my mate is nocking these up for me drag blocks!!








might as well keep updating the thread after the blocks are done and fitted








enjoy! and what great machines you guys in the states have!
dom



_Modified by cabbywitha 16v-T at 3:46 AM 4-15-2010_


----------



## nbn (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks awesome


----------



## urbanp8nt (Feb 12, 2009)

Looks great!Very clean install in the trunk.Get some good photos of that thing dragging!!!!!!!


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (urbanp8nt)*

holy monkey that's clean... you're rolling on autostrada modena's, right?


----------



## WhiteScirocco (Jun 6, 2001)

Very nice did you end up notching the from to do that low or ?


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: (WhiteScirocco)*

Thanks for the awesome comments! Yeah im rolling on autostrada's 17x7.5 and 8's also no notch as yet but planning to do so when im not lazy haha!! Cheers dom


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (cabbywitha 16v-T)*

MmmMMm sucha gorgeous car, stance is clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hammered!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mike.)*

bad fukcing ass! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Throw in sparks in a neighborhood near you soon.
Car is lookin the hotness


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (dOWa242)*

so....
that thing has like 35 series rubber on it?









lookin good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

cheers guys... well gasket, not exactly 35's but 165/40's haha! they will be replaced with 185/35's when they arrive from nankang, but i still dont know when that is grrr
also my mate is getting a bit slack with making the 2nd drag block.... might give him a call and see whats up..
dom


----------



## vwsnaps (Jan 2, 2000)

*Re: (cabbywitha 16v-T)*

wow what wheels are those?

Sent ya message about the sport tops..


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (cabbywitha 16v-T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabbywitha 16v-T* »_cheers guys... well gasket, not exactly 35's but 165/40's haha! they will be replaced with 185/35's when they arrive from nankang, but i still dont know when that is grrr


g-damn those are some crazy tires


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: my Bagged B3 wagon (cabbywitha 16v-T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Syncro808 (Jan 11, 2003)

Damn, thats nice now i wanna put bags on my wagon!


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (Syncro808)*

drag blocks done?


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: (sbuogr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sbuogr* »_drag blocks done?

yeah i wanna see whats up with those


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

whooar!!! yeah i wanna know too! im calling my mate now! forgot about those blocks, ive got 1 done but not installed i gotta see if hes finished the other one!
sorry for the lazyness! ive been planning my trip to worthersee 
dom


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: (cabbywitha 16v-T)*

Lovin this thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif it looks so low all around not just up front like some cars


----------

